# JSP total unübersichtlich - wie bereinigen?



## 0001001 (30. Jun 2007)

Hallo Ihr,

mein(e) JSP ist jetzt ein paar hundert Zeilen lang und unübersichtlich - was natürlich auch daran liegt, dass darin Javacode und HTML Anweisungen und CSS Definitionen enthalten sind.
Das/die JSP hat ungefähr folgenden Aufbau


```
JAVAZuweisungen
IF-Abfrage
ELSE IF-Abfrage
ELSE IF-Abfrage
ELSE IF-Abfrage
ELSE IF-Abfrage
ELSE IF-Abfrage
```

Jetzt würde ich den Code, der innerhalb der IF-Blöcke steht vielleicht per include einbinden. Allerdings gibts da ein Problem: Ich instantiiere in meinem JSP ein Objekt und dieses Objekt nutze ich in den IF-Blöcken. 

Dazu meine Fragen:
1. Kann ich beim include eine Referenz auf das Objekt mit übergeben?
2. Was kann man allgemein machen um ein JSP übersichtlicher zu gestalten?


----------



## WeirdAl (30. Jun 2007)

Hi,
um den Code deiner JSP übersichtlicher zu gestalten kannst Du zb.:
- CSS Definitionen komplett in eine CSS Datei auslagern
- Includes nutzen, dort wo es angebracht ist
- Deine If/Else Blöcke sind Anzeichen davon, dass Du Logik in die View gebaut hast. Evtl kannst Du eine Bean nutzen, die dir das richtige Objekt zurückliefert bzw. die Behandlung der If/Else Blöcke für dich übernimmt. (Generell: Schau das Du so wenig Logik wie möglich in den JSPs hast und diese stattdessen in Beans "auslagerst").

Cu
Alex


----------



## 0001001 (30. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für deine Antwort!
Es ist richtig, im JSP steckt im Moment die gesamte Logik. Die würde ich gerne auslagern, allerdings müsste ich dazu dieses Objekt übergeben können. Nur wie übergebe ich einem JavaBean ein Objekt?


----------



## Halunken-Joe (30. Jun 2007)

0001001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur wie übergebe ich einem JavaBean ein Objekt?



Ganz normal, einfach übergeben - genauso wie Du es auch mit einem String oder einem Int machen würdest. Die Bean muß natürlich genau so ein Objekt erwarten.


----------



## RaoulDuke (30. Jun 2007)

Um Darstellung und Anwendungslogik sauber zu Trennen könnte dir ein MVC Framework helfen. Vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit Struts beschäftigen.

Hier ein paar Links die dir helfen könnten:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_View_Controller

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struts

Ein gutes Tutorial finde ich gerade auf die Schnelle nicht, sollte sich aber mit ein bischen Suchen finden lassen.


----------

